# New Mystery item



## Dewfus (Jan 7, 2021)

Have absolutly no clue ????


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks like the glass inner lining for something but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Have absolutly no clue ????View attachment 216720View attachment 216721View attachment 216722


It looks like the me in some sort of a cover that goes over a light fixture but I'm not positive about it


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> It looks like the me in some sort of a cover that goes over a light fixture but I'm not positive about it


Heck you never know could be even be a jelly jar


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks to me like a globe that would go over a light fixture. This would have been used in a vapor proof or explosion proof type light fixture. A metal ring would had slipped over the globe to attach it to the fixture. They came in many shapes and sizes.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 8, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> Looks to me like a globe that would go over a light fixture. This would have been used in a vapor proof or explosion proof type light fixture. A metal ring would had slipped over the globe to attach it to the fixture. They came in many shapes and sizes.


Ty ipl have to look it up


----------



## brent little (Jan 8, 2021)

Shade for either a marine light or an explotion proof light. They had a heavy cast metal frame that it sat in. They are still produced.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 8, 2021)

Ty 


brent little said:


> Shade for either a marine light or an explotion proof light. They had a heavy cast metal frame that it sat in. They are still produced.


Ty


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks like a sediment bulb for gas engine. Fuel entered it , sediment and dirt in fuel dropped to bottom and prevented it from entering engine.
Looks too small to be light bulb cover


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 9, 2021)

I would agree with Sediment Bulb for gas or diesel engine.

Cliff


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 9, 2021)

Ye Olde Prospector said:


> I would agree with Sediment Bulb for gas or diesel engine.
> 
> Cliff


Excellent my friends I did find one online identical it is what you thought lmao good job


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks exactly like light covers we used in walk-coolers


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 9, 2021)

I’ll retract that. Too small!


----------



## forrest (Jan 13, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Have absolutly no clue ????View attachment 216720View attachment 216721View attachment 216722


Have to agree it’s a gas bulb for old diesel or gas engine tractor very common back then way to small for light fixtures !


----------



## jrg (Jan 13, 2021)

lrg lot antique oiler hit & miss engine oilers parts pieces nozzles brass valves | #1844507718
					

This auction is for a antique oiler - lot of parts pieces nozzles connectors and more. None of this is tested- this lot does need cleaning. Fresh out of an old barn. If you are looking for a special o




					www.worthpoint.com
				



It looks like one of these hit or miss engine oilers.


----------



## Palani (Jan 13, 2021)

Sediment bulb is my guess.


----------



## David Fertig (Jan 13, 2021)

What stick digger said.  I'd go take a pic of one, but the shed is too far for this late at night.


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 13, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Have absolutly no clue ????View attachment 216720View attachment 216721View attachment 216722


I'd definitely go with "sediment bowl". Size and lip looks right. May have had a cork gasket or seal. "Mouth" goes UP. Ring on base is for metal screw/cup arrangement,


----------



## mrechenard (Jan 13, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Have absolutly no clue ????View attachment 216720View attachment 216721View attachment 216722


I have found several of these. I have no idea what they are either unless it was a cover to some sort of old meter of some kind.


----------



## greenbay1108 (Jan 14, 2021)

gas bowl to seperate water and particulars on old tractors


----------

